# Pike Island / Pool Thread



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't see a thread for the Pike Island area... has to be some of us fishing it with as crowded as the pier gets... 

Fishing from the pier has been a bit slow last few days... some sauger, amazingly they were hitting on 4" & 5" swim shad bounced off bottom. No wipers (hybrids), some smallies, a few catfish (small flatheads and a couple channels)... overall nothing impressive.

PI Pool, fished near the dam (boat just outside of the do not enter bouys)... to the West of the submerged island that took my prop a month ago... hit limits of sauger in 15-20 fow on what you would normally fish for sauger with... Smallies on pitched jigs, nothing special. Did hit numerous 10" striped bass or wipers on rattle traps... didn't matter where and they weren't busting the surface... no they weren't white bass.

The spot that was awesome for crappies a month ago is now desolate... hope to figure out the summer craps... 

May head out a bit today, depending on work 

Wally.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Walleye_RBY said:


> The spot that was awesome for crappies a month ago is now desolate... hope to figure out the summer craps...
> 
> Thanks RBY,,,
> I'm still looking for the specks too, farther up, Cumberland Pool.
> ...


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

I hit them from the boat in rocks near the dam (down from the buoy's about half mile ??), is slightly slower water and behind Wheeling Island in some slack water with timber... but since... nadda lololol

They bit on pink and white tube jigs, slightly smaller bodies (not the micro but they wanted smaller than not)... they hit with bobber, but best was just casting and retrieving slowly...


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

Was just out to the spillway area and wow is the water up... they were biting some until they increased the flow rate... then everything shut down completely... the creek dumping in has really sullied the water...


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Caught a few 6 to 10 in. large mouths @ Pike Island. Went up a few creeks usually have some luck with small hybrids, bass , perch , and cats but nothing this weekend. :F


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

Was at the dam yesterday and it was the dead sea... they had an issue with gate 9 and had it closed... pretty cool though they had the crane out and guys repelling down to the gate. They opened it back up at about 4:00. Water still very high.


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Might head down around 6:30 after I get home and changed:C
I do need to cut grass as well so I dont know??


----------



## Walleye_RBY (Apr 19, 2013)

Well went down a couple times in the last few days... cats are spawning, saugers are in the channels... catching them from boat in 16-20 fow... laying in the deeper parts stacking like cord wood.

Catching numerous small (12" and less) wipers and whites from boat casting rattle traps... a few smallies... not a crappie to be found.

Caught a couple small cats around bridge pilings using swim shad...

Shore fishing has been slow, boat has been better but nothing to brag about... hoping this recent rain and raise in water levels turns something on. Starting to look like I should make a drive to one of the other pools...

I may go down today for a bit Hujack...


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Went down yesterday from 6:30 to 8:30 did decent , but again nothing of size. 3 Channel Cats and a guy next to me caught 1 and a stripper as well. Of course the water is up , which for me usually I will land more fish. Missed two that jerked the rod pretty well too. 
If I have time I will be down this evening again as well, well depending on rain.:C!$


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

The Strippers/Hybrid where hitting pretty good I landed 3. Also 2 smaller channel cats and a nice flat head. Although nothing impressed me enough to take a picture. :G


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Guys,,,

Last night, I wanted to go up to Montgomery Dam for some evening/ night fishing, but the storms,,, this damn rain,,,,,,,,,,

Anyway, Don't forget to try ALL THE WAY up those feeder creeks. Specially During high water, In and Just below the White water. 
Fish Behind/ below every huge rock,,,, like where the water is only 2'-3' deep. AND in the first pool, below the white water.
I had my trolling motor in high gear, inorder to back up the creek far enough,,, around all those big bolders. Kinda Scarry.
But that's where we found the smallies, cats, some sauger and the good eater walleyes.
The last time down, I had to use 1/2oz egg slip sinkers, a 6" leader 
and soft wire gold hooks with large fatheads.
Jig/ Slap the bottom 2 or 3 times with the sinker,,, call 'em in,,, just like Erie perch fishing! Tight line = way less snags!
Feel the bottom, look for any kind of hole,,, all around the boat.
We'd verticle jig around the boat a coupl'a times,,,, no hits, then move down 20' and try it again.
I caught 3 smallies in a row out of 1 small 2' backwash behind a huge rock.
Let me know if it works for you.
(I make/ pour-up 10# lead anchors. I use a 5" or 6" D soup pan for a mold. pour lead about 2" -3" thick & add a heavy eye bolt. It catches the rocks well and seems to come out easy enough. AND it doesn't hurt so bad when you gotta cut-one-off! ;>)


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

hujack007 said:


> The Strippers/Hybrid where hitting pretty good I landed 3. Also 2 smaller channel cats and a nice flat head. Although nothing impressed me enough to take a picture. :G


You must have been there at exactly the right time. I was there in the morning until about noon an no one was catching a thing. Everyone just gave up and quit.


----------



## hujack007 (Jun 2, 2010)

Carver said:


> You must have been there at exactly the right time. I was there in the morning until about noon an no one was catching a thing. Everyone just gave up and quit.


I'd say I got my poles in the water around 6:30-7 stayed until atleast 10p.m. I was wondering if I could see Wheeling's fireworks from there.

Also to make a note I stopped there this morning, 7/11 8:00 a.m. on my way to work, the pier is under. !$:C


----------

